# Losing two weeks pay thanks to ubers new policy on police checks.



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

Paid the money to have police check redone (surely i'd be in jail if I'd done anything serious enuff to get booted) two weeks before it was to expire.

Got an email back a week later from police saying my name corresponded to another and they would need anothr 10-12 business days to complete it.

Meanwhile uber is booting me till the police show them my crean record. Shoulda stayed in Indonesia two more weeks.


----------

